# How to configure ZTE modem supplied by bsnl



## muzaib (Oct 26, 2008)

I am currently accessing net through easy dialer but i want to connet to internet without use of any software.Anybody please tell me how to configure the ZTE modem and is there any way that everytime i switch on the modem,the internet will be connected automatically.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 26, 2008)

are you talking about BSNL EvDO?


----------



## muzaib (Oct 27, 2008)

I am talikng about ZTE ASDL modem..model no ZXDSL 831AII supplied withe dataone connection.I know that i have to visit ZTE site by entering some IP address but when i view the page i don't know where to get from there.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 27, 2008)

Open: *192.168.1.1, enter user name & password as "admin".
Setup your modem in PPPoE mode, instead of Bridge mode


----------



## muzaib (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks.....All the way

Thanks.....All the way


----------

